# R34 GTR colours, which is most popular?



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Tell us which you have?

Always wondered which was the most popular colour?
My bets on Bayside Blue?
Lets wait & see?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Doh! Can one of the mods edit me MPIII as i've put MPII twice! 
Thanks


----------



## SkylineMannen (Aug 29, 2003)

Lightning Yellow is it here.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

i think this poll is more about 'which is more common' than 'which is most popular', but then again everyone has a choice.
good poll, will be interesting how it pans out.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont have an R34 So I cant vote!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

mp2 :smokin:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

which silver ???? i think theres three and there all very differant.:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Black one , here!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Black is the best colour on a 34. Gayside is the worst.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Gayside is the worst.


NO WAY !!!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Silver was good enough for the Z-Tune 

So its good enough for me:thumbsup: 

With a touch of carbon of course:chuckle: 

Dave.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Team Bayside all the way! 

/P


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

Funnily enough, I voted Silver...

Always swore blind I'd never drive a Nissan after learning in a Micra, and I'd never own a silver car.

Joules


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

moleman said:


> Black is the best colour on a 34. Gayside is the worst.


A man with great taste! 

And it's leading by quite a margin!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

White for a R34!


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

another silver here. And Stealth has a silver im sure he will vote when he sees this thread


----------



## stever34 (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm going to have to say white as i've only ever seen mine and one other in the uk, perhaps i'm not looking hard enough though.


----------



## turnover (Dec 28, 2005)

bayside here


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Millenium Jade  From the Nur Spec


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

At the time when I got mine Silver was not the color I was looking for ,love it now ,kinda grew on me . Bayside always looks classy to , I like 34 gtr's in white as you dont see that many.


----------



## carlsworth (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry,...

i clicked white 
i have a gtr 32 , not a gtr34,...sorry again...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

MPII, black...white....though one


----------



## davesheen (May 28, 2007)

Bayside Blue is WKD best colour there is


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> NO WAY !!!


"WAY"

Black`s the best for 34.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

hodgie said:


> "WAY"
> 
> Black`s the best for 34.



Ditto that


----------



## viniboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> NO WAY !!!


Totally agree. No Way! its the best.:smokin:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

i am bored with blue


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

Perra said:


> Team Bayside all the way!
> 
> /P



i'm with u :chuckle: 

as the poll results shows.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

black or MPIII, like them equally as much.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

moleman said:


> Black is the best colour on a 34. Gayside is the worst.



Well thanks for clearing that up then Moley I'd have probably made the mistake of believing that poll if you'd not put us all straight on that. 

Actually I like silver but I was obviously wrong about that then. 

Might as well close the thread then I guess, Moley has spoken.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you got clear cam covers as well Malc?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wether you personally like the colour or not is up to you..

Mr Hiroshi Tamura (“Mr. GTR”) the GTROCs Honorary President told us at Silverstone he mixed the Blue himself and named it after the Bayside section of the Wangan.

so give it a rest mate, that's the only reason I picked you up on it.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll take that as a "Yes". lol


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Wether you personally like the colour or not is up to you..
> 
> Mr Hiroshi Tamura (“Mr. GTR”) the GTROCs Honorary President told us at Silverstone he mixed the Blue himself and named it after the Bayside section of the Wangan.
> 
> so give it a rest mate, that's the only reason I picked you up on it.


cool i dont even know there were a history behind the bayside blue.......now i know.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ericgtr said:


> cool i dont even know there were a history behind the bayside blue.......now i know.:thumbsup:


It was also picked because Nissan believed it would appeal to the girls.:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have two 34GTR´s,but cant vote twice:chuckle: 


White is my favorite:wavey:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Already voted for Black obviously, but am just about to go for a ride, sorry drive in a Purple Skyline ..............
................................................................................. 33 not 34


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Take care or 666 is mine.

lol


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Why is MP3 not on the list or are we regarded as other, as not common as most...lol.

Tony


----------



## neils skyline (Dec 26, 2007)

i dont have an r34 gtr but if i did it would have to be black.


----------



## R34 GT-ART (Mar 17, 2005)

*Colors??*

I got back on this forum just to look at some chit chat. Noticed the thread on colors. I've been off it for a long time. Incidentally it's been exactly a year since I put my car up for sale here. Car was yellow. I had a lot to say about color then, even from a person who lives in Japan. 

Having looked through the thread, one early post said that it was a subjective poll. i.e. he said its about which is more "common", not about which is more "popular". Good call. Obviously the most common bayside blue won, then was it silver, white and black. Most common in Japan was white or black and hence the larger options Nissan produced made it to Europe. Bayside blue was a great color or the best in my opinion as a non-Japanese; hence they all got exported and I don't see them anymore here but on occasion.

Regarding the new GT-R, colors are much the same, white, black and the such. They have a red color. I saw a black one in a dealership here when they were released on the 7th of this month. The dealer guy told me he'd seen all the colors in the flesh and WHITE was the BEST. Shows a bit of subjectivity on this side of the world where the cars are produced and why they produce them in such small/bland colours. 

My lightning bolt yellow turned into a work of art when C-west re-sprayed it for me. I realized it later that they'de painted it the same colour as the die cast model of the car they'de produced before they'de sold me the car. Why did I take the user name R34 GT-ART?? If Nissan didn't have the creativity to enlighten you, why not enlighten yourselves? Certainly you have to keep your car's original color or commit suicide. Having had it modified slightly myself by C-West who had the taste Nissan never had was a gift. It will turn more heads than you can imagine. I take my car around to see friends in the business and they just shiit themselves. They just say KAKKOUI over and over again. That means in Japan they have seen it all and this colour stands out and would be more popular than anything! It's still the original colour mind you, just slightly modified.


So I'm with the 4 guys who have yellow. It's rare and will always be so. It may not be popular since it wasn't with the Japanese i.e. low production ONLY in 99'. Though you are in the 2% (lowest) on this poll, remember it's a subjective exercise. If any of you 4 want pix of my car, email me and I'll send them. 

Everyone else, you'll have to live with what Nissan gave you. If you repaint your car and change the original color slightly as to be more popular or less common, you may have a hard time. Try changing white or black or the 3 colours of silver. It won't beat out a good yellow. That is my subjective opinion. If you do have yellow however, you are on par with Ferrari, Porsche, or the likes and when they see it in that color it will turn heads, if you respray it in the color I have got. Nissans Yellow in that year only was a little thin. Did they really ever do anything in color? When I arrived here in 88' 90% of the cars on the road were white.

If you have bayside blue, you'de better hang onto it. It's a great colour if you ask me. Someone on this thread said they were bored with it. Did Nissan give any options?

Bernard


----------



## R34 GT-ART (Mar 17, 2005)

*Colors??*

I got back on this forum just to look at some chit chat. Noticed the thread on colors. I've been off it for a long time. Incidentally it's been exactly a year since I put my car up for sale here. Car was yellow. I had a lot to say about color then, even from a person who lives in Japan. 

Having looked through the thread, one early post said that it was a subjective poll. i.e. he said its about which is more "common", not about which is more "popular". Good call. Obviously the most common bayside blue won, then was it silver, white and black. Most common in Japan was white or black and hence the larger options Nissan produced made it to Europe. Bayside blue was a great color or the best in my opinion as a non-Japanese; hence they all got exported and I don't see them anymore here but on occasion.

Regarding the new GT-R, colors are much the same, white, black and the such. They have a red color. I saw a black one in a dealership here when they were released on the 7th of this month. The dealer guy told me he'd seen all the colors in the flesh and WHITE was the BEST. Shows a bit of subjectivity on this side of the world where the cars are produced and why they produce them in such small/bland colours. 

My lightning bolt yellow turned into a work of art when C-west re-sprayed it for me. I realized it later that they'de painted it the same colour as the die cast model of the car they'de produced before they'de sold me the car. Why did I take the user name R34 GT-ART?? If Nissan didn't have the creativity to enlighten you, why not enlighten yourselves? Certainly you have to keep your car's original color or commit suicide. Having had it modified slightly myself by C-West who had the taste Nissan never had was a gift. It will turn more heads than you can imagine. I take my car around to see friends in the business and they just shiit themselves. They just say KAKKOUI over and over again. That means in Japan they have seen it all and this colour stands out and would be more popular than anything! It's still the original colour mind you, just slightly modified.


So I'm with the 4 guys who have yellow. It's rare and will always be so. It may not be popular since it wasn't with the Japanese i.e. low production ONLY in 99'. Though you are in the 2% (lowest) on this poll, remember it's a subjective exercise. If any of you 4 want pix of my car, email me and I'll send them. 

Everyone else, you'll have to live with what Nissan gave you. If you repaint your car and change the original color slightly as to be more popular or less common, you may have a hard time. Try changing white or black or the 3 colours of silver. It won't beat out a good yellow. That is my subjective opinion. If you do have yellow however, you are on par with Ferrari, Porsche, or the likes and when they see it in that color it will turn heads, if you respray it in the color I have got. Nissans Yellow in that year only was a little thin. Did they really ever do anything in color? When I arrived here in 88' 90% of the cars on the road were white.

If you have bayside blue, you'de better hang onto it. It's a great colour if you ask me. Someone on this thread said they were bored with it. Did Nissan give any options?

Bernard


----------



## TripleV (Feb 14, 2008)

Bayside blue


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

sonic silver:thumbsup:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

mp3 here !!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sonic silver here.. :squintdan 

Black is lovely, but will be an absolute nightmare to keep clean!


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

ditto on the black sentiment. 

white all the way here!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Bayside blue - was the only colour I was after...


----------



## gtrbrum (Jun 3, 2011)

DaleHarrison said:


> Bayside blue - was the only colour I was after...



You have impeccable taste!


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

its all about bayside blue.... although MPII also looks amazing, not seen many in this colour.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

I couldn't decided between blue & white. Ended up buying a white one though


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Bayside blue!!! all the way. Awesome colour.


----------



## jonny ryan (Jul 27, 2010)

mine is blue but the white ones are pretty cool


----------



## jonny ryan (Jul 27, 2010)

to be honest they look mean in any colour!!!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I was after a yellow but ended up with bb and i would not change it with anything now but white is always a nice color too


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Red!! Like yellow, it's the rarity factor!


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Z-tune Silver (KY0) or GV1 - Black Pearl


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Defo Bayside Blue. Made me love these cars.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Currently own a KR4 Sonic Silver but I'm seriously contemplating a colour change to either Audi Merlin purple or blue.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Black for me. Ten years on and It's still my favourite.*

Red comes a close second though.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

godzilla-1 said:


> Red comes a close second though.
> View attachment 213433




Any idea on what make the rear spoiler is?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I hate to be a sheep, but Bayside Blue does it for me! 2nd Midnight Purple II


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Black Pearl ...for now. But the dream is to go BB one day


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*TABZ*

It is a top secret carbon spoiler


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

godzilla-1 said:


> It is a top secret carbon spoiler




Thanks


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

QX1 is the best colour ( I am biased though!)

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...66lM4GdiZwqowwjVbWIr__Bf0waljAgkci6vFWMpLNV1i


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

double post


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Big fan of MJ...


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Torque GT said:


> Big fan of MJ...


Yes, me too









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MLCrisis (Apr 5, 2009)

moleman said:


> Black is the best colour on a 34. Gayside is the worst.


Each to their own - but really no reason to belittle the choices of others. When searching for my GTR in Japan, I was offered a couple of black ones which had some tasty mods. The colour - or, strictly speaking, the lack of colour - put me off. I wanted MP, would have gone with Silver or White, but I am more than happy with my Bayside Blue. It still looks stunning after being in Oz for ten years.








Cheers.


----------

